# Linux Applikationen > Anwendungen Allgemein, Software >  VLC bricht beim streamen Ton ab

## exponator

Hallo liebe Gemeinde
Ich hoffe ich bin mit meinem Thema hier richtig; sonst bitte verschieben.

Ich habe einen Laptop mit minidlna laufen. Musik und Filme.
Davon holt sich VLC über UPNP sein Zeug.
In der letzten Zeit bricht beim streamen eines Films nach einiger Filmlaufzeit der Ton ab.
Zwischendurch gibt es zwar mal minikurze Tonaussetzer, aber nicht gerade störend.
Beim Ansehen eines anderen Films ist der Ton wieder da.
Wenn ich nun den zuvor angesehenen Film streame und bei der Laufzeit, bei der der Ton weg war, anfange, funktioniert der Ton einige Zeit wieder bis er wieder abbricht.

Worann kann es liegen? VLC? 
(Und was ist dieser speech-dispatcher? Wofür wird der gebraucht?)

Letztendlich habe ich den Film lokal gespeichert, mit VLC gestartet und den Tonabbruch festgestellt.
Desgleichen den SMPlayer mit dem gleichen Film über WLAN getestet. Dieser spielt den Film korrekt ab, ohne Tonabbruch.
Demnach muss es an VLC liegen.

Fragen: 
Wie kann ich evtl. den Film bearbeiten, damit dieser von VLC ohne Tonabbruch angespielt wird?
Gibt es eine Alternative mit UPNP zu VLC?
Liegt es an der Datenmenge / Bildauflösung des Films? Womit kann ich diese Auflösung ändern?

----------

